

Ask HN: A Better Term than "Users"? - alanthonyc

As Tufte mentions, there's only one other industry where they refer to their customers as users.  Is there a better term we can use?
======
nfnaaron
It's a clever quip, but I see nothing wrong with "users." It's a neutral,
general term that can be used in place of all the terms byoung helpfully
lists.

There's nothing negative about using a hammer, and there's nothing negative
about using software.

------
byoung2
Depending on the type of site: viewers, clients, members, subscribers,
customers, visitors, contributors, commenters, followers...the list goes on.

